# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  unicef i trajni nalozi

## andiko

svaka čast unicefu i njihovim ciljevima...ali trajni nalozi?!? ne daju broj žiro računa, nego se mora ispuniti trajni nalog da uzimaju novac svaki mjesec....malo mi je faca kisela ostala...ja bi mozda uplatila tu i tamo, kad nam je malo veselija situacija s kućnim budžetom...ali bas trajni nalog. radije bih svojoj djeci štednju uplaćivala...pa bilo to i 30 kn mjesečno.
šta vi mislite o tome?

molim moderatore da prebace na drugi pdf, ako misle da treba..

----------


## kavofob

Općenito nisam sklona trajnim nalozima tako da mi se ideja definitivno ne sviđa, a bome ni način provedbe; povlačenje za rukav svake trudnice i mame s manjim djetetom. 

Ne toleriram agresivan marketing, čak ni kada su dobrotvorne svrhe u pitanju.

----------


## mamitzi

meni se to učinilo skroz u redu i već godinu, dvije uplaćujem tih 30 kn. mene pak živcira što mi šalju čestitku za rođendan i božić/novu godinu, čak su me i na domjenak zvali. ja želim za te novce pomoći nekom a ne "praviti se važna" (znam da je ovo vrtićki izraz, ne mogu se sjetiti kako bi to rekla kao odrasla a bez prostih riječi).

----------


## Charlie

Nije prvi put da to cujem, prije koju godinu istu stvar sam dozivjela mislim od Autonomne zenske kuce. Ni meni nije simpaticno. Kad je neka akcija ja doniram koliko mogu, ali vezati se trajnim
nalogom - ne, hvala. Znam, znam da se moze raskinut, i znam
da je udrugama tako lakse planirati budzet, ali ipak ne bih.

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je ok da je trajni nalog opcija, ali bilo bi ok i da se moze bez trajnog naloga - pa kako kome pase. Ja doniram svaki mjesec hrvatskom SOS djecjem selu i to bez trajnog naloga, ali doniram i nekom internacionalnom SOS selu, tj. kao sponzor sam neke curice, ali oni mi sami svaki mjesec skidaju pare, no nisam potpisivala trajni nalog nego oni imaju moje podatke pa se naplate... al sve ok ide. A Unicef ima neke fora igracke koje se mogu kupiti pa nije ni to lose.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da samo kopiraju način na koji vani rade. 
Vani to funkcionira, charity je gotovo pa normalna stvar, svi daju... Neki dan sam letjela iz Ljubljane za London i nakon što su ponudili (za prodaju, naravno, letjela sam Easyjetom), hranu i piće i pokupili ambalažu, bio je public announcement da će sad skupljati novce za Unicef, prošli su kroz avion s vrećicom, ljudi su mahom davali kovanice, eure ili funte. I bar 70% ljudi je nešto dalo. 
Meni je to bilo čudno, ali kad sam to komentirala s bratom koji živi u UK, rekao je da je to posve normalno, da je Easy lani skupio masu novaca za Unicef. 
I onda sam se sjetila vjenčanja moje frendice od pred par godina, na pozivnici je pisalo da ne žele darove, već broj računa charity-a kojem žele da se uplati. 

Polako, doći ćemo i mi do toga da nam TN bude normalna opcija... kaskamo za ostatkom zapadnog svijeta kao i obično.  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Hehehe, već sam mislila da sam samo ja skoro nasjela na ono: Imate malo vremena???!!

Sad im (nakon početnog čuđenja o trajnom nalogu) uredno odgovorim da sam već pokrovitelj.  :Wink: 

Ja neznam odakle im ideja da bi baš trudnice i roditelji male djece imali viška love za to... Svašta...

----------


## ana.m

Sve je to u redu, pomoći kad se može i koliko se može i tko može, ali realnost je takva da većina ljudi nema ni za svoje račune svaki mjeec, a kamoli TN  za pomoć. 
I da baš trudnice i roditelji s malom djecom imaju za takve stvari! Mislim, ima onih koji imaju, ali ipak su nažalost u većini oni koji nemaju!

----------


## ardnas

Meni je to u redu, skidaju mi svaki mjesec i nije mi žao. Tih 30 kn potrošim nekad na gluposti. Bolje to nego plaćat TV pretplatu.

----------


## klaudija

> Meni je to u redu, skidaju mi svaki mjesec i nije mi žao. Tih 30 kn potrošim nekad na gluposti. Bolje to nego plaćat TV pretplatu.


X

Želim pomoći i ovo mi je super način. Ako i imam viška love (što je rijetko) opet ode na neku glupost, ovako dajem za nešto korisno. 30 kuna nije puno, ako ih imam na računu uzmu ih, ako nemam nikom ništa i to mi je ok.

----------


## BigBlue

Nemam taj trajni nalog, mislim da smo dobili ponudu poštom, ali se nekako zagubila. Ideja mi je ok, stvarno 30 kuna ode na neku glupost.
Redovito kupujemo UNICEF čestitke, a i prošle smo godine preko Unicefa riješili neke poklone za Božić (šalove i igračke).

Inače svako malo uplatim za nešto; ili djecu ili životinje. Nije da se ima nešto para uz dva kredita, a i u MPO vodama bankrotiraš dok si rekao keks, međutim oboje radimo i uvijek mislim da ima ljudi kojima je puno gore nego nama.

Nadam se da će Vlada, uz sve prijetnje promjenama porezne politike, konačno promijeniti i poreznu politiku za donacije prema kojoj bi doniranje bila porezna olakšica.

----------


## thaia28

mi već dugo imamo trajni nalog, 50kn mjesečno nam je prihvatljiv iznos, a i zgodno nam je jer ne moramo o tome razmišljati.

----------


## Ivček

Imala sam trajni nalog godinu dana. Nedavno sam ga zatvorila jer i na drugim stvarima pokušavam uštedjeti nešto. Iako 30 kuna nije puno vratit ću ga u neka bolja vremena.

----------

